# African Grey died under anaesthetic



## mackemlady (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, I lost my beautiful African Grey Alfie last week. he had a badly fitting leg ring that the vet said would be no problem to remove, however Alfie died under the anaesthetic with no real explanation from the vet other than this is a risk you take with anaesthetic!
I am absolutely gutted and would appreciate your views and thoughts.
Lea


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Firstly Im so sorry for your loss. You must be devestated.

Was your vet a specialised avian vet and did he test Alfie before the op to make sure he was 100% fit? 
My general vet wont touch birds or reptiles he says they are special and need dedicated vets so he always refers to an avian vet nearby.

There are many reasons why an animal or a human could die while under anaesthetic, if you are not happy ask your vet for a more detailed explaination.

I hope the vet can answer your questions and help you come to terms with Alfies loss.


----------



## GeoffLondon (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Lea. Your poor little alfie.

As an ex veterinary nurse, I can say that birds and and small animals in general are not normally a great idea for anaesthetic. They can be extremely quick to go. It should have been a quick case of cutting the ring off, which shouldn't have taken long, but I suppose Alfie wasn't up to it. I'm surprised that the vet didn't show rather more concern about putting him under in the first place, however. 

I'm sorry again for your loss,

Geoff


----------



## mackemlady (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Dorrit and Geoff,

Thanks for your replies, the vet used was recommended to me by my own vet and they assured me they were perfectly capable to carry out the procedure. Alfie was a fit healthy young bird almost 2 years old. The only test they carried out before the procedure was listen to his heart (which they said sounded fine). I emailed the practice for a full explanation and only got an apology with the mention that I knew the risk as I signed a consent form! I have emailed back that I would still like a full explanation and am waiting for their reply.
Lea


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I love 'professionals' a few years training and some think they're on another plane far above us plebs.

I bet they wouldn't come the...'you signed the form' if it was a dead corgi at Buck House.
It's about time some of the self important so called professionals realised their occupation is no different from any other skilled work.


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

The vet should have explained fully the risks of anaesthetic to give you a the chance to decide whether to risk the surgery or not. They should have given you a percentage chance of loss of life. Signing a consent form alone isn't an excuse for them I don't think.


----------

